# Totally drunk: What type do you become?



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> You can be dumb and still have wit y'know?
> 
> There, now we're even


Yup. It works sometimes. 

Aren't you an ESTP? Does that mean that you're constantly in my supposedly drunk form? :happy:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Yup. It works sometimes.
> 
> Aren't you an ESTP? Does that mean that you're constantly in my supposedly drunk form? :happy:


Am I an ESTP? Last time I done the test, I was an ENTP. 
But sometimes I do actually act like a coked up ESFP.
Sometimes an almost INTJ.
I guess I need to re-take it. Link me to a good, reliable one:


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Happy hangover: ENTP
Angry hangover: ENTJ


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> Am I an ESTP? Last time I done the test, I was an ENTP.
> But sometimes I do actually act like a coked up ESFP.
> Sometimes an almost INTJ.
> I guess I need to re-take it. Link me to a good, reliable one:


 Which one is when you're drunk? 

Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz
Jung Types Test

I don't know if they are good, but I always score ISTP on test's , this ones included , so try them out.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Which one is when you're drunk?
> 
> Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz
> Jung Types Test
> ...


Probably a mixture depending on how drunk I am.
Thanks. I got an ENTP on the Jung one, now I am doing the functions one.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> Probably a mixture depending on how drunk I am.
> Thanks. I got an ENTP on the Jung one, now I am doing the functions one.


Now that mix sounds way more interesting than a drunk ISTP. 

That was fast. How ya doing with the second?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Now that mix sounds way more interesting than a drunk ISTP.
> 
> That was fast. How ya doing with the second?


This is what I got :



> _ Your Cognitive Functions:
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.46
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
> Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.93
> ...


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> This is what I got :


You got quiet high scores on each and every one. I didn't had a single one over 9. My lowest was 1.19 on Ne and highest Ti, 8.15.

So you have well developed functions, and you are mostlikely an ENTP.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> You got quiet high scores on each and every one. I didn't had a single one over 9. My lowest was 1.19 on Ne and highest Ti, 8.15.
> 
> So you have well developed functions, and you are mostlikely an ENTP.


And I guess I use some more often that others, thus making the more 'powerful'.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> And I guess I use some more often that others, thus making the more 'powerful'.


"powerful". That's a powerful word. Sorry , bad puns. I'm too tired. I'll have to sleep now. Good night.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> "powerful". That's a powerful word. Sorry , bad puns. I'm too tired. I'll have to sleep now. Good night.


Sleep tight


----------



## solidus427 (Aug 26, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> And if you get drunk and high?


Hm, I prefer not to mix the two. But again, it doesn't make any difference. Depends on what ratio of high-to-drunk I am. 80% high and 20% drunk is totally different than the reverse.


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

It depends on the situation. If I get drunk tired and am also around people I know, my Ni dom will switch to a weird Fe dom when I start acting like everyone's mom and making sure no one is getting hurt or doing anything dumb. If I'm alert and haven't hung out in awhile, I sorta become a little ESTP-ish, but it has to be around people I feel confident around, or if I get really really drunk .


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Zee Bee said:


> a quiet extrovert?


More like an ESTP.


----------



## Nymeria (Jun 20, 2012)

same type, but with less of a filter and my Fe and Ti seem to switch places.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

I become even more spontaneous, energetic and impulsive, which isn't ideal with impaired judgement and balance. I'm pretty much all over the place and rarely sit still, and I'm always up to something weird, no matter how stupid it may seem from a sober perspective. I also become extremely outgoing while constantly laughing at anything that isn't even remotely funny. A more perverse/extreme ENTP I guess?


----------



## threehours (Jun 26, 2014)

I just become more extroverted so probably an ENFP. I can't stop talking (always say far too much!) but I often get 'What/who are you talking about?'. I get stupidly loud and just ramble on about things people probably don't even care about ha.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Sexy type and I know it


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

What's with the drunk threads lately?

Fi Ni overloaded, Se fails me. Te is dead.

I'm too scared to let loose, I'm scared of what I'll do if I did, lol. I guess I just become too honest and say and do things I shouldn't do or just too embarrassed to do, then I become seriously depressed for everything.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Same type, only less inhibited.


This.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Entp


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

my tert and inferior functions seem to bubble up (Te, Si) while drinking

for 420: it's like Ne invited Se to help pilot a rocket ship and then left the planet with my other functions as the starship crew


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

kev said:


> My Ne goes a little haywire.


Meaning?
Lampshade on the head and dancing on tables?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Gore Motel said:


> my tert and inferior functions seem to bubble up (Te, Si) while drinking


Specifically in that order?

What do you do that shows this?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Zee Bee said:


> Meaning?
> Lampshade on the head and dancing on tables?


Yes. Exactly. Except it's all in my imagination and I'm crossdressing as the Greek Goddess Athena with an M16 in my hands.


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Entp



Excellent

I becomes E
E becomes I


----------



## RedGanon (Jun 22, 2012)

Isfp


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

kev said:


> Yes. Exactly. Except it's all in my imagination.


Great, you also become I

Do you become terribly emotional?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

RedGanon said:


> Isfp


Where does the p come from? It should be j


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been good & buzzed from having one too many, but I don't get slurred speech drunk. Friends & family have mentioned that I'm more fun after a few drinks, I think they're alluding that I'm kinda uptight or something.

A good buzz causes me to open up, my thoughts appear to flow effortlessly, I get the little things that sometimes would otherwise go over my head & I'm good at figuring things out. I have to be careful not to be too touchy feeley, so maybe some type of Ne.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Zee Bee said:


> Specifically in that order?
> 
> What do you do that shows this?


I transform into Bowser from the Mario Bros. franchise


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

I turn into an ESTP. Think of Jordan Belfort from The Wolf of Wall Street. It's a fun contrast from my sober personality, but after too long it becomes strenuous, or maybe that's just me getting tired.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

I become a happy-go-lucky EXFX. Life is good!


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

ESFP :crazy: Sometimes ESTP :kitteh:


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmm...more SP. I get a little maudlin and emotional so maybe ISFP? Or just a more emotional, _I love you man_ slightly more impulsive INTJ.

When I'm high I go into a quiet Ni space. I just want to sit and listen to Modest Mouse. I'm pretty boring to be around when I'm high.


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel that I become even more of an ENFJ, except I'm no longer guarded about my loving attitude toward everyone, and I feel the need to appreciate _everyone_


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Everyone becomes more S and more E. I act ENFP I think =)


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

intpanonyme said:


> I turn into an ESTP. Think of Jordan Belfort from The Wolf of Wall Street. It's a fun contrast from my sober personality, but after too long it becomes strenuous, or maybe that's just me getting tired.


Maybe overloaded from becoming so aware of the here-and-now, instead of living in the future


----------



## Kuriru (Sep 8, 2014)

I alternate between ENFJ or ESTP. 

One moment I'll be acting like an impulsive Se-dom and enjoying the moment, and then suddenly I'll be Fe feelsing at people, or worrying over people and making sure they're okay.


----------



## popsicle (Sep 6, 2014)

ESTP-like.


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

Can't decide whether ESFP or ENFP, but something out of those two I think.


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Usually an ENXP. Then an INFP if I come down hard enough (which hasn't happened in a while tbh).


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

ESFP. I bounce around, kiss everyone on the face, tell them I love them and why, dance to no music, tell someone else they are beautiful and squish their face with my hands. You know...the usual.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

ESTP or even ESFP if I am super plastered.


----------



## vforverification (Jun 24, 2014)

My already well developed Se becomes enormous, and I turn super ESTP. To the point where I have been likened to estp caricatures like Bender (futurama) and Kenny f'in powers! Never F though, no matter how drunk. More likely to seem more J, if anything.


----------



## Pookabear (Mar 12, 2014)

I pretty much turn into a mix of all the EXXP's!
When I get white-girl-wasted, I get really really social and other things that would have sounded terrible sound like fabulous ideas, like "LET'S GO DRINK TEQUILA OUT OF A DUMPSTERRRRR WHOOOOOO!" (not really lol)
So I'm ESTP in that I say what I want to say and do what I want to do and am verrrry confident when I probably shouldn't be lol
ESFP in that I'm the life of the party and want to entertain everybody (I do stupid stuff so other people laugh) and that I hit on pretty much everybody I see
ENTP in that I think I'm awesome and start doing weird things with my body lol
ENFP on steroids in that I get really gushy and quirky and tell everyone they're awesome and that I love them and yes, your interest in animal husbandry is the COOLEST THING EVERRRRR!!!!
So yeahhh I'm pretty fun to get drunk with.....


----------



## EveryoneWillBeDanzing (Oct 3, 2014)

man I feel like a boring ESFP. That or I'm just doing it wrong. Lets see, get more talkative (yes, such a thing is possible), more blunt with my feelings. More impossibly selfish, more touchy (personal boundaries? What are those?) initially, ridiculously confident that everything I say is BRILLIANT. Afterwards, hoh boy does the self loathing kick in. Followed by tears. Then tiredness. Then sleeping. Then the swaths of regret and promises to "never do that again", while secretly thinking "cannot WAIT to do that again".


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

After a few drinks, I become an ENTP on crack.
After way too many drinks, I turn into an INFP after a really bad day (and by "really bad," I mean something along the lines of "family member death," or "someone ran over dog my pet").


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

A less-inhibited, social Fe butterfly, and slightly suggestive ENTP. Scary or enjoyable.


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

ESFP for sure. It's the only time you'll see me constantly giving hugs to people. I become really touchy-feely. I'm already loud sober, and that amplifies when I'm wasted. I'm much more talkative too. 

When I'm high I become more ENTP, or INTP if I'm really wasted. I just want to lay there and talk about everything in depth. And have sex. Sex is the best when you and your partner are stoned.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

I go from INTP to ENTP, mostly. *laugh* Myself, just...more social.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't drink because I'm under 21 and everybody hates me


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*e*ntj


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I just become more blunt and open.

I'm type 7 so I can already be enthusiastic about things.

I almost become less enthusiastic actually.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends on what type of mood I'm in beforehand. Sometimes I get violently aggressive, sometimes I get extremely depressed, sometimes I become a total slut. Alcohol and me is not a good combo.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Very roughly of course from my experience and just for fun. Drinking can bring out functions I rarely use but still have.

Tequila - EXFP
New Castle - IXTJ
Sugary liquor - ESTJ
Gin - INFJ
Vodka - DON'T


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Ne can take over. If depressed, INFP.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Somewhere inbetween ENTP and ESFJ. My Fe goes crazy; it's really fun


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, my Ne kicks the crap out of my Ti and my Fe gets heightened, so ENTP?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

How can you tell if you are MORE blunt, what do you measure it with?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> I just become more blunt and open.
> I'm type 7 so I can already be enthusiastic about things.
> I almost become less enthusiastic actually.


How can you tell if you are MORE blunt, what do you measure it with?


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

interesting question... so if the filters go off, you act as a different personality type? Would that mean there might be issues inducing a behavior like type x that would cover up your 'real' type?


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Zee Bee said:


> How can you tell if you are MORE blunt, what do you measure it with?


Theres no filter in my mind when I say something.

I usually might think "this might offend this person" but when drunk I just say what's on my mind.



I'd also like to change my answer, as in I become more like an ENFP when "intoxicated".

My Ne just want's to do all the endless possibilities that I can create.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Zuflex said:


> interesting question... so if the filters go off, you act as a different personality type? Would that mean there might be issues inducing a behavior like type x that would cover up your 'real' type?



I don't think so since your not born drunk.

Your likely to change your behaviour when a chemical has been introduced into your body.

Compared to when your in your natural state.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

threehours said:


> I just become more extroverted so probably an ENFP. I can't stop talking (always say far too much!) but I often get 'What/who are you talking about?'. I get stupidly loud and just ramble on about things people probably don't even care about ha.


I love those drunks!


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

Bahburah said:


> I don't think so since your not born drunk.
> 
> Your likely to change your behaviour when a chemical has been introduced into your body.
> 
> Compared to when your in your natural state.


True, but in a really latent stressfull situation you might experience something similar, no? Hormones can act as chemicals - hmm, not my area of expertise, hormones. Anybody? I'm really interested in this one.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Well shit. This is a scary coincidence that I happen upon this when I just took a video of me answering random questionnaires last night while somewhat intoxicated. Personally, I can't type myself. I should've taken the test again while drunk. 

A golden opportunity.. lost. 

(I'd say I'm a little more extroverted, though. Less inhibitions, obviously, but that's the case for most people under some kind of intoxication.)


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Zuflex said:


> True, but in a really latent stressfull situation you might experience something similar, no? Hormones can act as chemicals - hmm, not my area of expertise, hormones. Anybody? I'm really interested in this one.


Ahhh thats a really good point.

But this could come down to that we are all just chemicals all the time and that are personalities are just subject to change when other chemicals (people or things) are introduced into out environment.


----------



## Zuflex (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep. But in degrees, and with different kinds of reactions to the same stuff. Like in cities you would get more extroverted people due to air quality, and more 'closed up' types (AKA 'grumpy') at the country side. Don't know if that would be a very scientific point of view


----------



## Alana4297 (Oct 19, 2014)

Reckless, this guy I had no idea who he was offered me a ride on his motor bike and I would have gladly gone if my friends hadn't stopped me. 



I become very desperate for love, affection, and attention. And tell people EVERYTHING. Hhmm maybe an unhealthy ENFP.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

I become a fdurnk fverosnin of mydlef!!


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I actually become more introverted.
I act social and happy, but I get lost in my own thoughts more, and I always end up wanting to go be by myself.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

When totally drunk I become unconscious


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

A drink or two have essentially no effect at all on me... not even a slight buzz. Beyond that, I move straight to the "curl up and go to sleep in a corner" mode. I essentially just become a very sleepy ISTJ. 

There really is no incentive for me to drink. If there's an interesting and flavorful beer being served, I'll have one or two and then switch to club soda w/lime to keep up the illusion of social drinking. If they're serving Bud Light, I just go straight for the club soda.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

straight up ESFP
same when I'm high


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

When I get drunk, I either: 

1. get really tired and sleep. This is what vodka does. I don't like vodka, though, so this only happened once.

or

2. I get a bit giddy. I'm also giving you a lesson about sexuality, what interests me, or whatever I learned in a science class that term. One time I was talking about human sexuality and my best friend genuinely said I should get a doctor's degree in that. The same friend even said I was really loud another time (I was talking to this guy about sexuality) and when I normally talk, I'm often asked to repeat myself. When sober: I think I'm talking loud enough. "Can you repeat that?" When drunk: I think I'm talking in my normal voice. "Oh my god, you were so loud!"

In all, I'm generally more vocal and a bit more outgoing, but I've never said anything I've regretted. So, hurray for that. It's like I'm still INTJ, but slightly more outgoing. I wouldn't say I turn into a complete extrovert.


----------



## vforverification (Jun 24, 2014)

spylass said:


> I think I actually become more introverted.
> I act social and happy, but I get lost in my own thoughts more, and I always end up wanting to go be by myself.


This is almost exactly what I am like when drunk, and although I have entp as my type here, I have a very low extrovert score, am basically on the cusp. Interesting!


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Never been drunk and never going to be, to me ingesting poison because it tastes nice is stupid. That said, I won't judge others for it.

Speculating, I'd probably become a hardcore extrovert and lose most of my J and Ni. I'd be a mess


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I can get pretty ESxP and sometime INxJ, I start using really bad Ni that makes me think I know everything (when I don't) and I start seeking sensory experiences and acting impulsively with a touch of rash behavior. 

Note: this isn't based on me drunk, rather me when affected by substances such as caffeine and medication. I don't want to know what alcohol would do to me. I had a sip of Coca Cola on my middle school graduation trip to Universal and almost got kicked out of the park, so... Don't want to know what alcohol might've made me do.

Also I wouldn't drink because 70% of my (non-immediate) family has alcoholic tendencies and... I don't judge them for it, but I know how people act when they're drunk and it's not something I want for myself.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yay,another ENFJ who doesn't drink!

I only drink a bit,when it's something delicious,but NEVER to get drunk,I'm too much of a control freak lol
I do act a bit "drunk" when I'm around people who are drinking,like this New Year's my mom got slightly drunk and I just laughed at everything and talked and acted kinda brainless,without thinking,both she and her totally sober husband asked me to give them whatever it is that I'm on because it seems awesome:laughing:


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

really aggressive but also very caring idk what type that is


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

@youdistractme
That's called tsundere. Usually ESxJ.
And I got dead drunk yesterday and fell asleep. I guess "sleeping beauty" can be a type of its own.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

youdistractme said:


> really aggressive but also very caring idk what type that is


ENFJ?:laughing:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Hm. Full on drunk I simply have less inhibitions and I filter less of what comes out of my mouth. 

Maybe slightly more extroverted and likely to be honest and upfront. ESFP/ESTP? Just as far as stereotypes go. Nothing to do with actual functions.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Nonsense babbling sleepy type.


----------



## RedRaizer (Feb 15, 2015)

Pretty close to ESFP, I guess.

Because that's when my mental filter goes **k'thunk**and everything my brain wants to say pretty much gets said.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I go straight from INFJ to ESTP. 

Basically, when I get drunk, I drop the Ni completely and Fe, Ti, and Se battle for supremacy. Fe is overly friendly, Ti becomes a total smart aleck (which pisses people off >.<) and Se gets me into trouble because I become Captain-Betcha-I-Can-(insert thing that gets me in trouble here). All the while, Ni is locked in a cage, quietly scolding everyone for being so rash.

Its funny because I tend to come across ESTP-ish anyway because my Ti and Se are pretty developed anyway... this just enhances it ten-fold.


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

I get super affectionate and silly, haha. And very childlike. I remember saying that there were two of Sam (my significant other, and because I was seeing double) and so I said one was named Sam, and one was named John. And I told Jairen (my brother) that I had Sam, he had John. And told him to consummerate the marriage. Hahahaha. Jairen asked, do you mean consummate? And I replied with an affirmative, 'with penis.' I also said that bananas taste like 'chonkey kong.' And babbled about Starbuck from Battlestar Galactica and how awesome she was because she 'drank whiskey, pure whiskey in cups. AND THEN SHE FLIES AROUND IN A SPACESHIP.' Hahaha. I also stuck my finger out my zipper hole and tried to make Jairen 'look at my penis' as I wiggled it around. Hahahaha. Good Lord. I've been told that I am super cute drunk. :3 Better than the alternative, I suppose. I did 10 shots of rum... oh dear.... Can barely stand the scent of alcohol now. *Giggles*


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my God, and my INFP significant other becomes so very stupid..................... and rude! What in the world?! He'll be a huge smart alec. Terrible manners. Barely be able to talk aside from that and derp into things. He's special....


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

My ISTP brother (Jairen) becomes super nice. Like... apologizes for everything, lots of hugs, all attentiveness and caring. Teddy bear-like. Prone to tears. It's kind of adorable.


----------

